# how is this photo done?



## tissa (Mar 2, 2013)

Photo



How is this done? I understand having a location and a model, but what I am asking is her dress. Is it possible at all to have a dress curving up so perfectly WITHOUT Photoshop?


----------



## Awiserbud (Mar 2, 2013)

cannot view page...need to be logged in to VK..whatever that is.


----------



## tissa (Mar 2, 2013)

hmmm how can I upload this photo? It is not my photo and i know i will be banned if I just upload it from my computer


----------



## OLaA (Mar 2, 2013)

Could be wind or fan hooked up to a generator. More than likely it looks like she threw it up as she threw her hands back.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 2, 2013)

*Well... we're not likely to ban you, but you're right, it's not allowed.  Perhaps you could use Google Image Search to find a similar shot and post the link to that?  *


----------



## tissa (Mar 2, 2013)

hmmm may be! Thanks!


----------



## tissa (Mar 2, 2013)

OLaA said:


> Could be wind or fan hooked up to a generator. More than likely it looks like she threw it up as she threw her hands back.




Thank you !


----------

